# New puppy is coming home and its a GSD :)



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello guys,

First of all thank you all for the inputs concerning the breed its amazing how much info we have here.
Here are a few pictures of my new friend who is 6 weeks so I will collect him in 2 weeks time. Can you guys tell me if he s going to be long/short coated and any guesses related the fur color ? Also he has a white dot on his nose is that a default ? Many thanks.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't help you much, but looks black/tan and I can tell you this: that is fine CUTE puppy! You should also know that it is very much accepted here if you would like to share pictures as he grows!


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

He is so cute. Looks black/tan short coat to me. But only because my pup is super fluffy and Definately not short coated- lol.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG he's adorable! Looks like stock black and tan to me.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you guys for the lovely comments. GusGus yes ill make sure to take a lot of pictures which i ll be happy to share with you guys.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

agree, stock coated black and tan. I love their little pink bellies


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

He could be black and red, our pup looks very light now too and many black and red look very light until they are much older. =) cute!!!!!!!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Neko said:


> He could be black and red, our pup looks very light now too and many black and red look very light until they are much older. =) cute!!!!!!!


I love black and red GSDs they are my favourite


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

emy1 said:


> I love black and red GSDs they are my favourite


Have you seen the puppys parents?


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Neko said:


> Have you seen the puppys parents?


The mum is Glora vom haus thalie and the dad is Clooney du beffroi artesien but i i've just seen the mum though and she is not that red


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Glora*

Here is the mum


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Clooney du Beffroi Artésien well here's the daddy


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

mego said:


> Clooney du Beffroi Artésien well here's the daddy


He is red!!!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Neko said:


> He is red!!!


I wont mind if he looks just like his daddy hahha ) but to be honest anything wil do.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

*The litter*

Here is the whole litter plus the one I had in hands, the one i chose


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Their paws look darker in that picture  Cuties!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> Their paws look darker in that picture  Cuties!


Do you think that they will all look about the same or there could be massive differences among them ? because i didnt choose the one with the darkest paws but the biggest.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Do you think that they will all look about the same or there could be massive differences among them ? because i didnt choose the one with the darkest paws but the biggest.


They will probably all be similar in markings and color, though you can never really rule out a massive difference. 

If you look at the father's pedigree, the majority of dogs on there have the same saddle back black portion and reddish fur, the same is true for the mom and her relatives, here's her pedigree Glora vom Haus Thalie Their progeny will probably also be similar


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> They will probably all be similar in markings and color, though you can never really rule out a massive difference.
> 
> If you look at the father's pedigree, the majority of dogs on there have the same saddle back black portion and reddish fur, the same is true for the mom and her relatives, here's her pedigree Glora vom Haus Thalie Their progeny will probably also be similar


Thank you Mego, its also the mums first litter so there is no benchmark for me


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Thank you Mego, its also the mums first litter so there is no benchmark for me


aw well I hope she's a good momma. I get my baby in 8 days, so I'll be right there in the boat with you for new puppy!!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> aw well I hope she's a good momma. I get my baby in 8 days, so I'll be right there in the boat with you for new puppy!!


Thats great ! so are you excited much ? did you post some pictures of your baby ?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Thats great ! so are you excited much ? did you post some pictures of your baby ?


I'm super excited! I have a few pictures of the litter but this was before I found out which girl was mine (I actually only found out two days ago ) and they're a little too fluffy to see collar colors so I'm having a hard time finding her LOL.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> I'm super excited! I have a few pictures of the litter but this was before I found out which girl was mine (I actually only found out two days ago ) and they're a little too fluffy to see collar colors so I'm having a hard time finding her LOL.


You can t go wrong with a litter like that, they are all adorable !!! Have you seen the parents ? are they black and tan ?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> You can t go wrong with a litter like that, they are all adorable !!! Have you seen the parents ? are they black and tan ?


I think they're all cute too! Both the mom and dad I have seen, both are black and red long coats . Since these pictures were taken the puppies have gotten so much fuzzier. 

Do you have a date where your pup comes home??


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> I think they're all cute too! Both the mom and dad I have seen, both are black and red long coats . Since these pictures were taken the puppies have gotten so much fuzzier.
> 
> Do you have a date where your pup comes home??


I love the black and red long coats, you are lucky ! The puppy is coming home on friday normally, you ?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> I love the black and red long coats, you are lucky ! The puppy is coming home on friday normally, you ?


I have to wait til the 12th, it's a Tuesday (grumble, grumble). If I were driving all the way out there I'd be able to get her this Friday though, but we're having her shipped in because it's a far away place. 

Does your little guy have a name?  I love how his ears are already perking up!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> I have to wait til the 12th, it's a Tuesday (grumble, grumble). If I were driving all the way out there I'd be able to get her this Friday though, but we're having her shipped in because it's a far away place.
> 
> Does your little guy have a name?  I love how his ears are already perking up!


Your baby is coming home very soon ! it will give you more time to get prepared not a bad thing  
I am not decided yet but Magnum seems to be a good name for him haha  and yeah one ear is up one is down i ll have to make him chew a lot and feed raw eggs too, it helps apparently. 
What about your little girl whats her name ?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Your baby is coming home very soon ! it will give you more time to get prepared not a bad thing
> I am not decided yet but Magnum seems to be a good name for him haha  and yeah one ear is up one is down i ll have to make him chew a lot and feed raw eggs too, it helps apparently.
> What about your little girl whats her name ?


Magnum is a good strong name in my opinion, very masculine. Everything I have gathered on this forum about ears is to not worry about them, but if eggs help hmm I may have to try that too!

We named her Lara but her registered name is Mei (like "may") because this was the M litter, they all had to have an M. Mei means beautiful in Chinese, we thought it was girly lol!


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> Magnum is a good strong name in my opinion, very masculine. Everything I have gathered on this forum about ears is to not worry about them, but if eggs help hmm I may have to try that too!
> 
> We named her Lara but her registered name is Mei (like "may") because this was the M litter, they all had to have an M. Mei means beautiful in Chinese, we thought it was girly lol!


May is a beautiful name a friend of mine is called like that, Lara is beautiful too. I chose Magnum as my dream car is Porshe Magnum  
For the raw eggs, please double check.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> May is a beautiful name a friend of mine is called like that, Lara is beautiful too. I chose Magnum as my dream car is Porshe Magnum
> For the raw eggs, please double check.


Very nice! I'll double check on the raw eggs. I'm finding 'what to feed' to be the most frustrating thing in the world, there are literally so many options, supplements, things some people do, things others dont, etc etc. It's driving me a little crazy lol


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> Very nice! I'll double check on the raw eggs. I'm finding 'what to feed' to be the most frustrating thing in the world, there are literally so many options, supplements, things some people do, things others dont, etc etc. It's driving me a little crazy lol


Have you decided on what you going to feed Lara ?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Have you decided on what you going to feed Lara ?


Well we want to try Acana Wild Prairie, but if she doesn't do well on it we may try something different. I am not going to feed all raw, but I might give her some raw food now and then and fruits, veggies, eggs, etc. I guess it all depends on what she likes to eat. I sure hope I find out what works quickly though, I don't want to deal with diarrhea for a long time because of upset tummies :/. What about you?


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> Well we want to try Acana Wild Prairie, but if she doesn't do well on it we may try something different. I am not going to feed all raw, but I might give her some raw food now and then and fruits, veggies, eggs, etc. I guess it all depends on what she likes to eat. I sure hope I find out what works quickly though, I don't want to deal with diarrhea for a long time because of upset tummies :/. What about you?


My vet advised me to feed him royal canin special gsd, so ill give that a go with some raw eggs. I ll also feed him raw chicken when he is older but just occasionally.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> My vet advised me to feed him royal canin special gsd, so ill give that a go with some raw eggs. I ll also feed him raw chicken when he is older but just occasionally.


Well good luck . I haven't met our vet yet, yikes, but I found a place that a lot of people recommended, hopefully they're a good place. I want to talk to them about food and stuff to make sure I'll be doing everything right lol.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Water for puppy*

Do I have to leave water at all the time available to a 7 weeks puppy ? TY.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i always did, some will say to with hold h2o at some point in the night so he doesn't pee in his crate. i disagree with that philosophy.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> i always did, some will say to with hold h2o at some point in the night so he doesn't pee in his crate. i disagree with that philosophy.


I have just brought him home today, earlier than expected 
He was kind of thirsty he started drinking his own piss and also wanted to eat his poop... :wild:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

emy1 said:


> I have just brought him home today, earlier than expected
> He was kind of thirsty he started drinking his own piss and also wanted to eat his poop... :wild:


awww!! more pictures!

eww about the pee thing...


----------



## lilLostduckie (Jan 22, 2013)

One thing we are doing with Willa is taking a picture of her in the same place every week. We chose Sunday as it is her " week" birthday. It's only been 4 weeks, but it feels like forever! ;-)

Good luck and enjoy! They grow soo fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

lilLostduckie said:


> One thing we are doing with Willa is taking a picture of her in the same place every week. We chose Sunday as it is her " week" birthday. It's only been 4 weeks, but it feels like forever! ;-)
> 
> Good luck and enjoy! They grow soo fast!
> 
> ...


I ll try to do the same with the lil Magnum


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

mego said:


> awww!! more pictures!
> 
> eww about the pee thing...


Here are a few more  lil magnum is driving me crazy already haha eating poops from turtles and crying all night. You must be excited for tuesday


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww look at those tiny ears! He's adorable!!!!
And yes we're very excited, only 2 days left


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

My little boy who is 2 months, says hello and thank you for all the help he is getting from you guys.


----------

